# ICD9 for Posterolateral Corner Injury



## JillSmithers (Jul 24, 2013)

Can someone direct me to the correct ICD-9 code for Posterolateral Corner Injury. In my physician notes, he mentions Lateral Collateral Ligament tear in addition to the PCL. Are these two linked together? Are they coded separately? I've researched and can't find any definitive answer.

Thanks for the help!


----------

